# Native?



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone know why Native is no longer available on Petflow, chewy or wag.com? I was thinking of putting Casper back on the lamb and none of them selling it anymore. Maybe it just wasn't popular enough? It is not sold anywhere in my state. I found one place selling it online, but they want $20 in shipping charges! I would rather pay the extra and just try the Annamaet Option instead of doing that. But I was wanting something cheaper than $70 a bag! And the Native lasted him almost 2 months and he did pretty good on it.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Or does anyone have any suggestions for a basic lamb/rice diet with NO chicken, wheat, corn, soy, or dyes that is priced around $1-1.30/lb? Casper gets to where he hates fish based food but he does well on lamb for a change. Although California natural lamb doesn't agree with him for some reason. Native Level 1 worked well for him but I'm not paying $20 for shipping.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Pro Pac? That is made in Midwestern's EU Cert plant. People that use Pro Pac really like it.

You could also look for Regal. That is made at Ohio Pet and it is a mid-priced food.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I can get Pro Pac, but never heard of or seen Regal. We don't even have a Petsmart or Petco in my town! I have to drive 30-40 minutes to get to one. Just this year, they put in a Petsupermarket. We have 2 other pet stores, both of which sell puppies so I try not to shop there. One is super expensive too. But the other does have a decent selection with reasonable prices and just opened a big area of the store for dog food. They do carry Pro Pac. We have 2 feed stores. One carries Diamond, Eagle Pack, Pro Plan and Science Diet. The other carries mainly Diamond but charges way over a $1/lb for it. Tractor Supply is also a 30-40minute drive! 

But hey, we just got a Star Bucks. It opened up last week along with a Chick fil a and a Panera Bread. They just had to tear down a historical building for the town to make room for them though. Supposed to be building a Target too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

that sucks Rid. Our local farm store carries it. Pretty cheap too, as I recall. 

Well, we don't have Chick Fil A's up here so I guess it evens out 

Lived in Sebring/Avon Park for awhile... back in my younger years.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> that sucks Rid. Our local farm store carries it. Pretty cheap too, as I recall.
> 
> Well, we don't have Chick Fil A's up here so I guess it evens out
> 
> Lived in Sebring/Avon Park for awhile... back in my younger years.


I'm about an hour from Sebring/Avon Park, right up 27. I'm in Eagle Lake, but more like Winter Haven b/c Eagle Lake is so small! Winter Haven is growing like crazy though. 

I was excited about the Chick fil a. I like their spicy chicken combo and their chocolate milk shakes are awesome. Although I feel a little like a trader b/c I did love our Orange Dome. They used to have the Citrus Festival there every year and the fair people came in with all the rides and food. And I always won some gold fish much to my Mother's dismay with the ping pong game! But then again I grew up with Cypress Gardens and now its Legoland. Lots of changes. My childhood home was 5 acres in the middle of an Orange Grove. It is now a housing development. Pretty soon we won't have one Orange tree left.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

small world. I actually went to school down there also for a semester... Webber College(I think it might be a Univ now) in Babson Park. 

All I remember were orange groves everywhere 

Good luck with the food hunt. Tims food is pretty great... I just picked some up for about 1.30/lb. Just a thought


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. tims won't work. Casper has severe allergies and chicken is one of the main ones. Plus I already tried it for my other dogs and ended up throwing most of the bag in the garbage because they did bad on it. Meant to take it the shelter but never got around to it.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ended up going with Nutrisource GF Lamb. It was $34/30lb bag. He has eaten it before and did ok, but it it usually closer to $50/30lbs. 

Pro Pac was $42/33lbs for the Lamb and Rice.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> that sucks Rid. Our local farm store carries it. Pretty cheap too, as I recall.
> 
> Well, we don't have Chick Fil A's up here so I guess it evens out
> 
> Lived in Sebring/Avon Park for awhile... back in my younger years.


No way! I'm originally from Avon Park! No one ever knows where that is, so its always surprising when I find someone who does  sorry, off topic!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

small world 

Yeah, My Dad worked at Pinecrest Golf club for years. 

Lots of orange groves. LOTS of them down there, thats what I remember most. That and I wondered how anyone could survive those summers and the humidity .... but by the same tolken, I don't know how I get thru the winters here.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I use the Acana Lamb/Apple. Lamb is the only protein source and I love it for my guy! He has had some GI issues in the past and every food we have tried hasn't really worked for him. I also avoid fish at all as it seems to aggravate the vomiting and diarrhea.


----------

